

Ask HN: Free (or cheap) Donation-Collection SaaS apps - jlgosse

One of my good friend's little brothers has "recently suffered from an acute rejection of his transplanted heart". They set up a PayPal donation page, but the donation page is broken, and I don't trust PayPal much as is.<p>I googled for alternatives but found nothing helpful.<p>Do you guys know of a quick way to set up a donation page so they can collect money from CC/PayPal/etc for his cause?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
hartard
I think this is a pretty good case for WePay (YC W09).

Rich and the team are great.

<https://www.wepay.com/howto/donations>

------
ziadbc
<http://www.giveforward.org/> was created for this purpose. They are now an
excellerate labs company also.

------
jbrennan
You might like to try Kickstarter: <http://www.kickstarter.com/> Probably not
really appropriate for this cause, but it seems to host quite lot of good-
karma fundraising. It's worth a look.

